# Meeting this Saturday, January 20th



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hi All,

Just wanted to remind everyone that we'll be having a meeting this weekend, January 20th at 4:30pm, at Ed's Tropical Fish Factory in Indian Orchard, MA. We'll be setting up a planted tank including all of the equipment needed to run a high tech setup. So, if you have ever wanted to see how setting up high tech tank is done, come join us at Ed's. As an added benefit, Ed's often carries nice fish, shrimp, and plants and is great supporter of our organization. So, come join us for a fun filled Saturday!

For more information, visit our website and click on the upcoming events:

Mission | New England Aquatic Plant Society

Directions to Ed's Tropical Fish Frenzy:

Google Maps...

Hope to see old members and new members at the meeting!

Bailin Shaw
President


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Man, I miss being in a place with actual LFS's. Have fun guys.


----------



## LastAndroid (Nov 4, 2006)

Would you mind if my mom and I came? 
I've read your site and am interested in joining the club. This seems like a good time to check it out since the drive isn't too bad and I'm interested in seeing the tank being set up.
Thanks.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

LastAndroid,

Please bring your mom and yourself to the meeting. The meeting is open to all guests with the hope that you'll join the club in the near future. We look forward to meeting you and your mom at the meeting!

Bailin


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I will try to make this meeting, Jane has been talking with me a lot and she's been a great help. I'd love to see the tank setup so i have a guide with mine. But the meeting is about 120-130miles from me. Maybe i'll see if i can convince a friend to go?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

If you are part of the RI aquarium society, Huy may be a suitable car-pool friend

Hopefully you can come!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Whats the RI aquarium society??? I know i'm not part of that for i just finally after months of reading joined here.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

The Rhode Island Aquarium Society is just a aquarium society in your area. One of our members is also a member of that and I thought maybe you were part. Guess not though.

If you are looking for a car ride buddy you shoudl post a message to this forum and also to the forum on our NEAPS website. In fact, I highly recommend you join the forum at our site, Mission | New England Aquatic Plant Society It is free to join register at the forum and you can post question and be involved with discussions. You would need to be a NEAPS member to have a blog or post photos. If you'd like to join the site, PM me with your email address as it is an "invite" only to limit spam and porn posters

Hope to see you soon, or maybe you came today?

Dennis


----------

